# Cyprexx (1 acre mow)



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

Does anybody really do up to one acre for this company at their $32.00 rate?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

That is such a sad rate!!!!!



I just got $100 an acre, x2 for a local job. Took less than 2 hrs and I was not a high speed jockey, just kept steady at it. 

No way in thunder I'm mowing an acre for $32!!!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

He does...


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

So does this guy


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I love these people mowing up to an aces for 32.00 do you know what hey are charging their clients. For an acre we get around 175.00. Takes about an hour.
We dont cut anything for less than 35.00 and that is only up to 5k


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

brm1109 said:


> I love these people mowing up to an aces for 32.00 do you know what hey are charging their clients. For an acre we get around 175.00. Takes about an hour.
> We dont cut anything for less than 35.00 and that is only up to 5k


Are you working for a National? If so please let me know who because I just keep turning the $32.00 large lots down for this company. That is just ridiculous.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> Does anybody really do up to one acre for this company at their $32.00 rate?


I past on the $35 I was given! They were paying $45 until last summer! I just laugh at them! They try to say if you do the initials you have to do recuts, as if you were making a killing off of the initials!!!! ps I`m doing very little for them now! Realtor are calling and asking about properties not getting mowed or not entire lawn being mowed!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> Does anybody really do up to one acre for this company at their $32.00 rate?


I do them. I currently have two properties that are just shy of 1 acre. I also have properties that are tiny. It really is not that big of a deal as long as I only have a couple of them. 



brm1109 said:


> I love these people mowing up to an aces for 32.00 do you know what hey are charging their clients. For an acre we get around 175.00. Takes about an hour.
> We dont cut anything for less than 35.00 and that is only up to 5k


I really do not care what Cyprexx charges their clients. My deal is with them. I fire employees when they piss and moan about me making more money than them so why should I complain about what I make in a deal I agreed to. 

Around here you would be lucky to get $100 to mow an acre. Typically you get about $50 to $75 at the most. You can say you would not do it at that price, but when the mortgage is due and the kids have empty bellies I imagine that would change. 



STARBABY said:


> I past on the $35 I was given! They were paying $45 until last summer! I just laugh at them! They try to say if you do the initials you have to do recuts, as if you were making a killing off of the initials!!!! ps I`m doing very little for them now! Realtor are calling and asking about properties not getting mowed or not entire lawn being mowed!


I am happy you have to do recuts on properties you do initials for. I hated it when they had separate initials vendors because they sucked. In fact most of them would have to have done the job a lot better just to suck at it. Grass not mowed, debris pitched into the empty lot next door or carried to the back side of the property and dumped and attics still full of debris. And none of them have ever heard of soap, own an edger or have a clue what a ladder is. 

I would have to spend insane amounts of time documenting, bidding and completing the initial services as a maintenance vendor. Inspectors would try and hammer me for issues that were left by the initials vendors and then I would have to spend even more time pointing out that I was waiting on approval of my bid to complete the job someone else had already been paid for so the issues were not mine to deal with yet.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

I totally understand the statement about taking care of your kids and mortgage but you said it yourself. You are getting $32.00 where you should in your area be getting $50.00-$75.00. Just imagine if you stood up against them and got what you are worth. You would have more food for those children and maybe even some money left over after mortgage to spend on you??:thumbup:

I understand that times are hard but we as contractors are just making it harder for ourselves by letting a company dictate our pricing. This is the only industry where something like this is happening and we are letting it.

I dare anyone to call up a local plumber, landscaper, handyman etc.. and tell him what you will pay him to do his job. Also, he has to be insured like we are.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> I totally understand the statement about taking care of your kids and mortgage but you said it yourself. You are getting $32.00 where you should in your area be getting $50.00-$75.00. Just imagine if you stood up against them and got what you are worth. You would have more food for those children and maybe even some money left over after mortgage to spend on you??:thumbup:
> 
> I understand that times are hard but we as contractors are just making it harder for ourselves by letting a company dictate our pricing. This is the only industry where something like this is happening and we are letting it.
> 
> I dare anyone to call up a local plumber, landscaper, handyman etc.. and tell him what you will pay him to do his job. Also, he has to be insured like we are.


If he has found a way to make money then good for him. Honestly I would have no problem doing $35 acre cuts if there were just a couple of them. If they gave you $100 cuts and 90 of them were less then 15k and 10 were acres would you really care if they gave you a flat rate of $35? I don't really get the point of bitching about not making enough money on a single job, I work in averages. If they are giving me enough volume that I average out to where I want then I don't bitch. Because the thing you need to remember is that if you bitch too much they can easily find someone else to do the job that is happy to have it.

Case in point: I loose money on probably 50% of the jobs I do for a particular service. Not a lot mind you but maybe $20-$30, but then they come through with a $40k approval that I put $15k in my pocket for and it all averages out.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Valley said:


> So does this guy


should double end the deal and charge them for fertiliazation too !!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

1 acre cuts depend on grass height. 5-8 inches I can see that but 8-14 inches screw that. No way I'm even unloading my machine off the trailer for $32


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Believe me I have no problem with people making a profit, hell that is what we are all in business for. BUT there is a difference in a company making an honest profit and just taking advantage of people.
Do I make a profit when I sub some of our cuts? Of course I do, but I am not making as much or more than the person doing the work.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Splinterpicker said:


> should double end the deal and charge them for fertiliazation too !!



Good point :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Believe me I have no problem with people making a profit, hell that is what we are all in business for. BUT there is a difference in a company making an honest profit and just taking advantage of people.
> Do I make a profit when I sub some of our cuts? Of course I do, but I am not making as much or more than the person doing the work.


Sorry But I disagree. I will push , more like shove, the envelope and make it ($$) as much as there is to be made as long as it will be made. I'm not doing this for my physical healt more over my monetary health. Wear and tear and replacement of equipment is where the other money goes when doing an acre for 100$ ! A missed rock in the yard and you are now looking at a bent crankshaft or a new spindle, blade and adapter not to mention your time to go and repair and return to the property !

I had a cut the neighbor was doing and taking the pictures emailing them to me. They were doing it with their HUGE farm tractor and it took them 20 minutes. Their cut was 50 mine 200 and we all smiled !


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> Does anybody really do up to one acre for this company at their $32.00 rate?


Anyone that does needs their head examined!!!!


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok so you paid them 50.00 and you kept 200.00. That is great you made your profit and he made what he needed too. But that doesn't cover the other fact of the 32.00 acre. Anybody that will cut up to an acre for $32.00 is, well at this point there is no nice way of putting it, they are morons.
The day that I can only charge 32.00 for an acre is the day I sell my equipment and find another line of work.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Anyone that does needs their head examined!!!!


right on! I love how some say they can make it work! I`m not sure how they can even if there getting there equipment from wal mart!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> If he has found a way to make money then good for him. Honestly I would have no problem doing $35 acre cuts if there were just a couple of them. If they gave you $100 cuts and 90 of them were less then 15k and 10 were acres would you really care if they gave you a flat rate of $35? I don't really get the point of bitching about not making enough money on a single job, I work in averages. If they are giving me enough volume that I average out to where I want then I don't bitch. Because the thing you need to remember is that if you bitch too much they can easily find someone else to do the job that is happy to have it.
> 
> Case in point: I loose money on probably 50% of the jobs I do for a particular service. Not a lot mind you but maybe $20-$30, but then they come through with a $40k approval that I put $15k in my pocket for and it all averages out.








I challenge you to find a single solitary business thats been in business for 20 years that operates on the 50/50 chance they'll make money on a job. 

JUST ONE. 


I'm not real hopeful that you'll be successful at finding ONE. 
I'm even less hopeful that your business model is sustainable for 10, 15, 20 or more years.

The law of averages doesn't usually work in the working man's favor!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Ok so you paid them 50.00 and you kept 200.00. That is great you made your profit and he made what he needed too. But that doesn't cover the other fact of the 32.00 acre. Anybody that will cut up to an acre for $32.00 is, well at this point there is no nice way of putting it, they are morons.
> The day that I can only charge 32.00 for an acre is the day I sell my equipment and find another line of work.


My point morons they are! I will simple sit back let them work for nothing! another thing to remember is Cyprexx wants you to mow up to an acre,weed eat,edge,clean outside window sills,remove cob webs,remove any trash from yard! All this for $32 or $35!

there are so many people getting into this line of work that have no clue! They feed the line of volume you will make money! I believe most only look at there fuel cost when taking these jobs!


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> My point morons they are! I will simple sit back let them work for nothing! another thing to remember is Cyprexx wants you to mow up to an acre,weed eat,edge,clean outside window sills,remove cob webs,remove any trash from yard! All this for $32 or $35!
> 
> there are so many people getting into this line of work that have no clue! They feed the line of volume you will make money! I believe most only look at there fuel cost when taking these jobs!



I dont know what they are looking at,But when they fall to the way side i make some nice $$$ cleaning up their $32.00 mess :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I challenge you to find a single solitary business thats been in business for 20 years that operates on the 50/50 chance they'll make money on a job.
> 
> JUST ONE.
> 
> ...


I got one for you. Commercial drywall. Or any type of commercial subcontracting work for that matter. You are at the complete mercy of the contractor you work for because your contract says you are, and you can argue all day long that you would not sign the contract if it was that way. And again I would say then you would not work and I would be doing a trash out on your house next. 

For example, Turner construction makes you sign a contract before they will allow you to bid work that states that should you be awarded the project you agree in advanced to sign whatever contract they place in front of you to do the project. You win the bid and refuse the job because you do not like the terms? Guess what, they can now sue you for breach of contract for not signing the contract and doing the work. They had to go with a higher bid because of your refusal to sign the contract as you agreed to do and want to recover damages in the amount of the difference between your bid and the bid you forced them to use. Sound familiar? The difference is it will not be a back charge of a few hundred dollars. You will pay your attorney tens of thousands of dollars to fight for you and when you lose you will pay them what they asked for plus tens of thousands of dollars to their attorneys to cover the cost of suing you out of existence. 

And every GC in Florida has a pay when paid clause and most now have a pay if paid clause. Now how are you going to prove they ever got paid without violating the contract that does not allow you talk to their customer about such things? 

God forbid a GC decide you are making a real profit because then he will personally bend you over and break it off in you. 

This happened to me a few days ago. GC had a project where he was not allowed to place a dumpster because of the job location so he had to have the trash hauled away. I agreed to haul it away for $300 a load. Our first load was scrap metal and the guys sold it for $93. The second load was trash. He got bent because the total time for both loads was four hours and he tried to pay only $300. His logic was simple. The guys got the money for the scrap metal, and $300 plus the scrap was more than enough money for two guys to make in four hours. I got another $100 out of him and cut my losses. Now he wants a receipt. I forgot to tell him receipts cost $200. Sorry. 

This industry is no different than any other I have worked in. If the people you are working for believe for one second that you are making a good profit they are going to spend a lot of time and energy to figure out how to prevent that from happening. 

If you do not believe a GC will dictate your pricing then you are in for a big surprise if you ever start doing commercial construction subcontracting. Most GCs know exactly to the penny what it cost you to do a job and will throw that in your face if they have to to get you to lower your price. If I had a dime for every time I got my bid sent back to me with a material count and a labor breakdown demanding I justify my pricing based on their breakdown I would have a lot of dimes. 

Disney spends literally millions of dollars every year to hire outside consulting firms to provide estimates and breakdowns of every job they have done. They know how much you are going to be paid before you even know the job exists. And they will explain in great detail how much you will and will not get paid after the contract is signed. You can fight the mouse and lose or do the job and lose. The choice is yours. 

P&P work did not invent this kind of crap. It exists in every type of industry. We just bitch about it more. 

As far as the $32 cuts for up to one acre go. As long as I only have a few of them I will do them with no complaints. As long as I make money on the other 70 yards I cut each week it is no big deal.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Valley said:


> I dont know what they are looking at,But when they fall to the way side i make some nice $$$ cleaning up their $32.00 mess :thumbup:


same here! One of my favorite sayings to these companies ask to do no to low pay jobs is I can sit at home and make no money and put no effort in it!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I got one for you. Commercial drywall. Or any type of commercial subcontracting work for that matter. You are at the complete mercy of the contractor you work for because your contract says you are, and you can argue all day long that you would not sign the contract if it was that way. And again I would say then you would not work and I would be doing a trash out on your house next.
> 
> For example, Turner construction makes you sign a contract before they will allow you to bid work that states that should you be awarded the project you agree in advanced to sign whatever contract they place in front of you to do the project. You win the bid and refuse the job because you do not like the terms? Guess what, they can now sue you for breach of contract for not signing the contract and doing the work. They had to go with a higher bid because of your refusal to sign the contract as you agreed to do and want to recover damages in the amount of the difference between your bid and the bid you forced them to use. Sound familiar? The difference is it will not be a back charge of a few hundred dollars. You will pay your attorney tens of thousands of dollars to fight for you and when you lose you will pay them what they asked for plus tens of thousands of dollars to their attorneys to cover the cost of suing you out of existence.
> 
> ...






Wow, what a racket!



Again I bring up my comment. Name one of the businesses other than the GC thats been in biz for 20 years operating on that model.
Doesn't sound like any of the subs will be in business long!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

found one of cyprexx`s $35 guy!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> I do them. I currently have two properties that are just shy of 1 acre. I also have properties that are tiny. It really is not that big of a deal as long as I only have a couple of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, the initial contractors I follow are truly worthless. Even the in house crews


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> View attachment 285
> 
> 
> found one of cyprexx`s $35 guy!



HAHA :thumbup:


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> View attachment 285
> 
> 
> found one of cyprexx`s $35 guy!



Atleast, he is out trying to make an honest living and not robbing anyone or better yet standing on the corner with a "HOMELESS" sign.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

everyone is getting into Cyprexx grass cuts


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

True, and at least it's not a push mower 



PropertyWerX said:


> Atleast, he is out trying to make an honest living and not robbing anyone or better yet standing on the corner with a "HOMELESS" sign.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> Atleast, he is out trying to make an honest living and not robbing anyone or better yet standing on the corner with a "HOMELESS" sign.


 
really!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

cyprexx is now using homeadvisor to try get some of their work done,with their pricing it wont happen here,i charge 50.00 1/4 acre if they dont like pricing they can find someone else,if you keep doing jobs for nothing price will continue to go down.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

david said:


> cyprexx is now using homeadvisor to try get some of their work done,with their pricing it wont happen here,i charge 50.00 1/4 acre if they dont like pricing they can find someone else,if you keep doing jobs for nothing price will continue to go down.


What or who is Homeadvisor?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> What or who is Homeadvisor?


I believe that they used to be called service magic.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

HomeAdvisor (aka Service Magic) called and asked about mowing some lawns. I was NOT signed up for any lawn service leads and got very upset when I got charged $26.00 for the lead which turned out to be Cyprexx ( Homeadvisor did remove it as a scam call). They (the caller from Cyprexx through the Home Advisor system) wanted bids for 17 yards that needed emergency mows---- Answer: "$50/bid fee per yard plus $.50 per mile over a 30 mile radius of the shop just like all our other clients".... Chirp chirp chirp then a click click click.


----------

